# Wheat Straw



## coloradohay (Aug 8, 2014)

We are getting equipment ready for this summer. Doing close to 2,000 ton of wheat straw and some custom alfalfa. We don't have to market the hay but the straw we do. Prices seem hard to figure right now and dairies and feedlots are all over the place. Anybody out there bale straw or have experience selling straw bales? We are in eastern Colorado, so many times prices depend on weather that affects the dry land crop, just hard to tell right now so far out when trying to contract acres.

Our customers are currently dairies, beef feedlots, and oil companies. Surprisingly they are still buying around here to use straw for reclamation.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Where abouts are you located? Sold some straw in rounds, still swaying around 50-60$/ton. Course I am about 200 miles east of you.

Trey


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

You're location is Fort Morgan I see now, but what's your spread?

Custom operator on NexTech getting rid of a bunch of equipment from Morgan, is that you or do you know him?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I put up several circles of irrigated each season, most will go to a dairy either for bedding or they will grind it into a feed ration. If they have any type of major roadwork , they pay pretty good . I sold corn stalk 4x4x8 bales for a highway by pass around a town, talk about makin hay ..................


----------



## coloradohay (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry Treymo, I don't know them.

Panhandle, all of ours will be irrigated as well. Last year prices were going for close to $90/ton here to either oil companies or feedlots. We don't think those prices will hold this year. Our best guess is around $60-$65/ton, but a dry summer would change all of that.


----------

